# 30-minute Warhawk



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

The other day, my five-year-old, came down to the basement to see what I was up to. My initial reaction up to this point was, "How can I redirect him away from my model tools/kits?" Thus I'd be preventing inevitable damage from those quick little hands. Well... I reconsidered and decided to encourage the interest. I found an old Revell 1/32 P-40E kit that I knew I'd never build. It's been made irrelevant by the beautiful Hasegawa kit. So, with him holding pieces together, we whipped out the cement and got to work. 
Cockpit? Who needs it. 
Prop? Too easy to break. 
Exhausts, landing gear? Bah! 
Get 'r dun!
Before long it was together. Next session, we slapped on the decals, FAST. To tell the truth it was really fun! Not just because I was with my son, but it reminded me why I like models in the first place. AMS can be a real drag and I think my next model will be out-of-the-box for sure.
Hope it rubbed off on him. He does like it but is just as likely to want to watch shows or play Wii....


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Is this his first model?


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Yes, first one and hope not last...


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

its got guns and he can strafe the cat. fine job!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

'Cockpit? Who needs it?' 

Great philosophy! I've got a Soviet T34/76 kit waiting to be built, and I don't feel like working on all the interior details parts - it's one of those Hobbyboss kits with hundreds of pars which will never be seen, and I've been thinking for ages that when I get round to it I'll follow your method.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey KUROK....s.moe,here....WAY TO GO MAN...Even though he might rather be playing video games or watching TV right now, You've opened the door to what might someday become his Hobby,too....And he got to have fun 'cause the two of you did it together....As far as all the left-over parts in the box,throw'em in your assortment box, May come in usefull on a later build....NICE JOB WITH BOTH OF THEM....Keep building 'em....MODEL'S AND MEMORIES......s.moe..........out.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Ah, those first airplane models.... I remember the days when I built a model, hung it for a while from my bedroom ceiling, then added some pyrotechs, flew it down wires, and then BLAMMO!!. Of course, I was about 12 at the time. :woohoo:


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

if he was in a different shirt that photo could have been taken in the 60s or 70s.. thanks for posting and reminding us of how we all got into this hobby in the first place. I hope he keeps building.


----------

